# Home Appliance Questions



## SHIFT_disturber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello All,

Finally found a place to live and my quest for appliances has raised follow-on questions:

1) What's the deal with washer/dryers here being almost microscopic? Back home you can get big honkin' washer dryers with enough capacity to throw in a bedset or 2-3 weeks worth of laundry in one go (so you can be lazy and not do it weekly). I think the biggest ones I've seen are like 9-10kg separates and 15-17kg washer/dryer in one machine. Any possibility of getting a separate washer/dryer with like 15-17kg capacity?

2) Stoves: you can get some that have a built-in bbq/grill on them. Can't seem to find them around here.

Maybe i'm not looking at the right stores. Any recommendations for a place that specializes in home appliances?

Cheers


----------

